# Wanted: Peacock Cichlids.



## sipres87 (Nov 14, 2010)

I WANNA start a nother tank with peacocks, th problem is the gy i bought from before has moved wayyy out of state. an 1 know were ican get any an all types? hopeuly cheap..


----------



## xxbenjamminxx (Feb 6, 2011)

My best recommendation would be to deal with Dave's Rare Aquarium Fish-Price List 

This guy has a great selection of fish, and always backs his livestock up 110% at all times. Fish always are in great health and you get what is described. Just buyer beware with alot of these mail order fish dealers out there. Do you research first and cover your bases. :fish-in-a-bag:


----------

